# Trailer covers?



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

We just purchased our first trailer. A three horse Circle J. It's in beautiful shape, and I live in the rainy PNW. 

Should we buy a trailer cover, since its sitting outside all year long, where it rains 90% of the year? Or if we cover it, will that just trap the moisture under the cover and make things even more moldy?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Subbing.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

No one covers their trailers???


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Your best bet is to get one of those carports, and use that. That will keep it the best I imagine.

But as for covers, while I see them on RV's and motorhomes, I have yet to see one put one over horse trailer?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I've been wondering about this as well. The ones in the Dover catalog look reasonably priced.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Palomine said:


> Your best bet is to get one of those carports, and use that. That will keep it the best I imagine.
> 
> But as for covers, while I see them on RV's and motorhomes, I have yet to see one put one over horse trailer?


We keep ours at the barn, so one of those carports isn't an option for us... plus I live in one of the windiest places, those carport things blow over all the time here. My poor trailer...

I've seen folks cover their horse trailers, just not sure if in such a wet environment if it helps or hinders the mold issue...


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

With Grace said:


> We keep ours at the barn, so one of those carports isn't an option for us... plus I live in one of the windiest places, those carport things blow over all the time here. My poor trailer...
> 
> I've seen folks cover their horse trailers, just not sure if in such a wet environment if it helps or hinders the mold issue...


Mold is not usually a problem, but unless you have an aluminum trailer, all that trapped humidity does tend to hasten rusting.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Covers can also have a tendency to rub the paint where it touches, usually at the edges.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Hadn't thought about the paint rubbing where the cover hits it especially with all the wind. 

PaintHorseMares - No joke, everything in Western Washington molds. We painted our fence last summer and it already has mold growing on it from the winter. Anything left outside ends up with a nice layer of slime on it each winter.


----------



## pony gal (Mar 11, 2012)

I asked the dealer about covering my LQ when I bought it last yr and he said not to because of the wind blowing it and scratching it. He said they're made to withstand the weather. Fortunately, we have a pavillion like structure on our property it would fit under, so I have it under it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried covering my 2H trailer for couple years. Got Beverly Bay cover that ripped already on 1st year, and basically was gone by the end of the 2nd year. My neighbor never covers hers and it looks great (it's 20+ years old, alum). I think if you keep cover on all the time the moisture indeed will be trapped under (which is no good).


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Val - I am thinking now I may just cover it from November through March each year, when we have our highest winds and tree branches are flying every which way. Those are also our wettest months, so I'll have to keep an eye on it to be sure no mold is creeping in.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

With Grace said:


> Thanks Val - I am thinking now I may just cover it from November through March each year, when we have our highest winds and tree branches are flying every which way. Those are also our wettest months, so I'll have to keep an eye on it to be sure no mold is creeping in.


I'd say it makes sense. I didn't cover mine this winter but we had one-in-time winter (almost no snow, warm, and very little rain). Last winter I bought a big tarp in local Home Depot and covered with tarp Dec - Mar (was 2 or 3 times cheaper than getting another "professional" cover).


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Is there a place where they store boats, maybe, that is high enough to drive your trailer into, and affordable? I did that for about 3 years before I moved, and it really helped.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Corporal said:


> Is there a place where they store boats, maybe, that is high enough to drive your trailer into, and affordable? I did that for about 3 years before I moved, and it really helped.


That would be perfection...but not affordable for me, I get to keep my trailer at the barn at no cost:wink:


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Corporal said:


> Is there a place where they store boats, maybe, that is high enough to drive your trailer into, and affordable? I did that for about 3 years before I moved, and it really helped.


I looked into this as well as "portable" garage while back (as of course either is much better than cover). But those options are not very cheap, unfortunately.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

What about putting up a Moto Shade for the trailer to be stored under? I live in Oregon and have the rain issue as well. I have been thinking about getting a cover for my trailer after I paint it, but now I am thinking "not so much!" 

Moto Shades can be found at Bi Mart, etc.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

DressageDreamer said:


> What about putting up a Moto Shade for the trailer to be stored under? I live in Oregon and have the rain issue as well. I have been thinking about getting a cover for my trailer after I paint it, but now I am thinking "not so much!"
> 
> Moto Shades can be found at Bi Mart, etc.



I'll look into it, I've never heard of one!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

We cover ours with a Beverly Bey cover. We have a 3 horse slant. We have never had paint worn off but we also weight the cover down and try to place the trailer behind one of buildings. We did this for a couple of years until we had room in our shed for the trailer. Now we cover it when we know we won't use it over the winter to keep dust off.

Plenty of folks in my area do not cover their trailers. but they also keep them waxed and waterproofed


----------

